# Finally did it



## Spatchbob (Jun 19, 2020)

I've been on this site a few times over the last 8 years or so. Ever since my mother-in-law found Bear's smoked venison dried beef recipe. Last year I bought a mes and smoked about 10lbs of venison then sliced it as thin as possible and vacuum sealed it. It's so good as lunch meat or with a cheese plate while watching football. So yeah, it was time to join and get some more ideas.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jun 19, 2020)

Welcome aboard from SC, ps we like pictures


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 19, 2020)

ya joined a great site, lots of great, knowledgeable people here.  yeah i've done quite a few cooks from bears step steps , he makes it's so simple to follow his how too's and I never had a bad thing yet. so jump right in and enjoy.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 19, 2020)

Welcome from Ga.  You'll find this is the best place to be, by far. In addition to his Step by Steps mentioned above,  Bear is also extremely knowledgeable in MES smokers. Hope to see some of your cooks.

Mike


----------



## kruizer (Jun 19, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 19, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Missouri...You are in the right place because there are a LOT of MES smoker peeps on this forum including me.


----------



## Blues1 (Jun 19, 2020)

Welcome from South Carolina


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 19, 2020)

Welcome from ND, and also a MES user.


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 21, 2020)

Welcome from Mississippi. Bone up on your picture taking (we are a bunch of voyeurs). Theres a ton of knowledge on here.


----------

